

Show HN: Tagged memory and minion cores in the lowRISC SoC - asb
http://www.lowrisc.org/docs/memo-2014-001-tagged-memory-and-minion-cores/

======
asb
lowRISC is a project to produce a fully open-source SoC using the RISC-V
instruction set architecture, intending to reach volume production. Please do
ask away if you have any questions.

